# Pie Crust Recipe too small (???)



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've tried a few times over the years to make a pie crust from scratch and have always ended up with less-than-stellar results, so I finally decided to commit myself to getting it right.

That being said, I grabbed a recipe online for a 9" double crust using oil instead of solid fat...big mistake. It handled better than any other I've tried, but it baked up hard as a rock. Back to square one.

Then I made the one on the back of the Crisco can...while it WAS very flaky, it left me wondering where they get their measurements from as there was no where near enough dough for a 9" double crust, at least in my Pyrex pie pans.

Anyway, I'll stop rambling now and get to my question...

The Crisco recipe calls for 2 cups of flour, 3/4 cup of Crisco, salt, and enough ice water to bind. I'm thinking if I increase the flour/fat to 1.5 times the recipe, this would do the trick nicely, even if I do end up with a bit extra.

What do you think?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Your measurements sound logical. I would give it a try.

I use my old Betty Crocker cookbook which lists the measurements for all variations. 1- 8 inch pie, 1- 9 inch pie, double crust of each size, etc.

I always choose 9 inch if I'm making an 8 inch, and so on. I like to have a tad extra. Stick it in the fridge and make a small leftover chicken pie top or something if necessary.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

partndn said:


> I always choose 9 inch if I'm making an 8 inch, and so on. I like to have a tad extra. Stick it in the fridge and make a small leftover chicken pie top or something if necessary.


 Or,,, roll out whats left, cut into triangles, spread butter,sugar and cinnamon . bake till golden brown. 
My boy's love it.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I use 1/3 cup solid shortening to 1 cup flour and 4 to 5 tablespoons water. That makes single crust, double it for a top and bottom crust. I roll my crusts thin as most people want the filling not a lot of crust. This is for a 8 to 9 inch pie pan. I always have a bit left over. On rare occasions for some reason, it doesn't roll out right and I have to Frankenstein the crust together, but once the filling is in no one notices. I never bother with ice water, just use it out of the tap. You can replace about 1/3 to 2/5 of the water with vodka, I have read it make a better crust. My daughter has no end of trouble making crusts, she does exactly what I do yet she always has to Frankenstein her's together. My wife's grand mother put egg in hers and only enough water to bind it if needed. I use a sufficent amount of flour when rolling out, both top and bottom of the crust, and as said before I roll it as thin as I can usefully get it. The amount in the recipe you mentioned should be enough for a double crust pie. If it is crumbly so that it doesn't roll out good try 1 more tablespoon of water. I am assuming you use a pastry cutter for cutting in the shortening. You want the mixture before adding water to be granular. Not too well mixed, this makes a flaky crust. There it is, all my knowledge about pie crusts.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

don't feel bad .I've been making them for years and there are still times I could easily use it for a door stop. even mom had problems. she got rid of it all before dad got home from work. I usually had to bury the mistakes in the back garden. I must try that for the leftovers that Marshloft mentioned. I never thought of that. if I have any left over and it's not enough for a pie I make turnovers. ~Georgia


----------



## OH Boy (Dec 22, 2010)

You must be rolling your dough out very thick. The recipe we use calls for 4 cups of flour and makes enough for 4 crusts.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Holy mackerel - I'm a man and can make a flaky pie crust every time I try - look at my response to another post on pie crust for the directions on how to make a pie crust from scratch - shame on you girls -


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

When my kids were small, I had a terrible time trying to get a pie crust made. If I got one made and put it in to bake, they would eat the stuffing out of it and laugh and tell me to wash it and use it again. Then I got a good recipe from an Amish girl and pie crusts were not a mystery any more


----------

